# Clear cell adnexal carcinoma



## orangecoats (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello
We located a lump between the shoulder blades of our 8yr old desexed boy. He told us it was there by refusing to walk. It was removed within 48hrs. Cancer cells were located close to the margin so a second operation occurred with a big margin. Lab result revealed no cancer cells located.
The cancer has been identified as a clear cell adnexal carcinoma. Not a lot is known about this type. It exists in the lymphatic system so the oncologist has recommend a CT scan to check the lymph nodes and entire body. Xray showed no masses in his lungs.
Chemo is recommended regardless of CT results; preventative if nil located, medicinal if any nasties located.
Does anyone have any experience with this???


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

No advice here but I'm sorry you are dealing with this. Please post updates about your boy as they are available.


----------

